# Changer mon adresse Yahoo.fr en Yahoo.com



## Darkfire (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai voulu dernièrement me créer une adresse e-mail @yahoo.com, cependant, mon nom "monpseudo" était déjà pris. Evidemment, il s'est en fait souvenu d'une vieille inscription a Yahoo.fr qu'il m'a proposé de réactiver, ce que j'ai fait. Cependant, si j'ai pu me loguer en tant que "monpseudo@yahoo.com", cette adresse n'en est pas moins inutilisable pour les mail. En effet, mon inscription ayant été faite sur la version française du site il y a biens qques années, seule "monpseudi@yahoo.fr" existe en tant qu'adresse e-mail. J'ai bien évidemment fait qques recherches google pour tenter de résoudre ce problème, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de mieux que des réponses du genre : effacer l'adresse puis la recréer sur le site US. Cependant, cela ne marche pas puisqu'il n'efface pas mais désactive seulement mon compte. Et que même sur le site US il rattache "monpseudo" à une adresse française.
Est-ce que qqun saurait m'aider ?

Merci d'avance
Darkfire


----------



## edd72 (3 Août 2010)

Et tu as contacté Yahoo pour savoir si c'était possible?
(et puis si tu veux changer d'adresse mail, à ta place, je songerai à regarder ce qui se fait autre que yahoo...)


----------



## Darkfire (4 Août 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> Et tu as contacté Yahoo pour savoir si c'était possible?
> (et puis si tu veux changer d'adresse mail, à ta place, je songerai à regarder ce qui se fait autre que yahoo...)



Oui, j'ai envoyé une demande, mais n'ai pas reçu de réponse.
Anyway, je crois que tu as raison, je vais aller voir ailleurs :rateau:
Merci quand même


----------

